# Level of betrayal



## GoingCrazy01 (Jan 9, 2018)

If you could rate your husband/wife’s level of betrayal from a 1-10 what would it be?


----------



## Uhenrcx0531 (Jan 2, 2018)

GoingCrazy01 said:


> If you could rate your husband/wife’s level of betrayal from a 1-10 what would it be?




11



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

GoingCrazy01 said:


> If you could rate your husband/wife’s level of betrayal from a 1-10 what would it be?


Which betrayal? Cheating has a whole subset of betrayal offshoots to getting some strange.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

GoingCrazy01 said:


> If you could rate your husband/wife’s level of betrayal from a 1-10 what would it be?


My exH was an 11. Physical and financial infidelity. That's why he's my ex.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

10


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

At the time or now? 

XH betrayal then, a 10. Now, I rate it a 4-5

Current husband betrayal then, an 11. Four years later it is an 11.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Numerous PAs, financial cheating, decades of trickle truth and blaming me, equals a 12.


----------

